# Does anyone else have a scared tortoise?



## BowDownBowser (Apr 3, 2014)

I've had my tortoise for 2 months now. He's only 2.5 months old. I handle him I'd say a normal amount. I feed him, soak him, take him outside, clean his enclosure. So I interact with him often, but I try not to do it too much because I know they're solitary. What's weird to me is people talk about how their tortoise comes to them and knows them, but mine seems to be very scared of me or anyone else. If my hand goes toward him he runs faster than I thought a tortoise could lol. Anyone else's tortoise do this?


----------



## milkandsam (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a Greek hatchling that I have had since december. Mine doesn't seem to run like yours does, but he does pull his head into his shell if I surprise him and gets a little timid. I would make sure you have plenty of hiding places within his enclosure. I also have my substrate really deep in place so he can burrow when he feels like it. Also, when I was first beginning to handle him I would keep a paper towel or a hoodie so he had a place to hide a little to feel more protected and get used to me. Hope that helps


----------



## ascott (Apr 3, 2014)

> I've had my tortoise for 2 months now. He's only 2.5 months old



He instinctually knows he is perfect meal size, in the wild (also deep seeded in his make up) he would hide most of his life and move about from burrow to brush and cover...rarely out in the open...and 2 months in relation to the life span of a tortoise is but a drop in the bucket....give him some tortoise time to settle in.




> I handle him I'd say a normal amount.



I would avoid handling him too much until he has been there for awhile and becomes secure with his enclosure and be very rigid on the routine you have set up with him.....




> If my hand goes toward him he runs faster than I thought a tortoise could lol.



You see, you know it is your hand moving about in the enclosure...but he has no idea that the hand (the big fast moving grabbing thing) is not going to get him...move _slow_ and always let him see you coming before you go into his enclosure....we humans are a quick, jerky moving clumsy bunch....and sudden, quick motions are usually what would occur prior to being a snack...lol 

Also, make sure to offer him a place or two in his enclosure that he can easily hide in/under completely...


----------



## Sia (Apr 7, 2014)

My tortoise is also d scared one. I dont have an idea about its age. 3 months i guess.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2014)

This is totally normal. Most babies of most species act this way. Once your sulcata is about three years old you will likely be tripping over him/her every time you turn around because he/she follows you around like a begging puppy. Most of them outgrow the fearfulness stage by that point. Until that time, just go about your business and do what you need to do.


----------



## Twiggz (Apr 8, 2014)

As others have said, its very normal for the young ones. My Redfoots are still young at 1.5 years. They don't run from me anymore, but they do get startled if I move too fast around them. Over time they will learn you aren't a threat and a source of food.


----------



## MandyLLL (Jun 10, 2022)

I approach my tortoise very slowly, always from the front, so she could hear/see me first. You can also try placing food in your hand in the morning, and let your tort willingly crawl on instead of being picked up. Overtime they will get familiar with you.
One mistake I made as a beginner was frequently upgrading the enclosure - add a rock here, rearrange there- trying to make the tort comfortable but it actually stressed them out . Don’t do what I did lol.


----------

